# Mein "Paul kriegt was cooles zum B-Day" Fred :)



## Y_G (27. Mai 2011)

So Paul hat nun die Tage B-Day und ich bin am basteln. Es wird ein Cnoc16 (danke Chris). Etwas tunig musste aber noch sein 

1. neues Innenlager - Token (guter tip zaskar THX)
2. neue Pedale Xpedo XCF03AC (noch mal THX zaskar)
3. neue Kette
4. Kettenblatt Stronglight 34T
5. XT-Kurbeln, die waren schon fertig gekürzt. Hab da noch ne Nut gefräst und eloxiert - fett 
6. brauche noch ein paar nette Schrauben - das mache ich am Sa. Da bin ich wohl auch auf dem BikeBasar. Wer weiß was man da noch findet...
7. neue Narben sollen da eigentlich auch noch rein, zumindestens hinten...
8. aus Zeitgründen dann doch erst im Winter - neuer Lack und Airbrush. sollte eigentlich dunkel orange werden und dann Tigerstreifen gebrushed bekommen. Aber das passt irgendwie nicht mehr zu der Kurbel. Weiß noch nicht was da kommt.


----------



## zaskar76 (27. Mai 2011)

Super cool!!! Passt der Rahmen nicht ins Eloxalbad damit es passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (28. Mai 2011)

mal im Ernst, hab ich auch schon überlegt. Aber was macht man mit der Gabel, die ist doch aus Stahl oder? Ach ja Danke


----------



## zaskar76 (28. Mai 2011)

Ja, Gabel ist aus Stahl. Aber gibt ja auch viele Mountainbikes wo die Gabel ne andere Farbe hat.  Weil der Lack so mistig ist hab ich auch schon überlegt "einfach" zu polieren . Vielleicht spart man ja noch 100Gramm Lack.


----------



## Diman (28. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Weil der Lack so mistig ist hab ich auch schon überlegt "einfach" zu polieren . Vielleicht spart man ja noch 100Gramm Lack.


----------



## Y_G (29. Mai 2011)

also Zwischenstand, hab grad die Kurbeln angebaut. Habe die 7,0 kg erreicht. Jetzt muss ich noch leichte Narben finden, dann komme ich bestimmt noch auf 6,5 kg 

Ich glaube ich freue mich mehr auf sein B-Day als er selber, kann nicht abwarten das er es endlich bekommt


----------



## BikerDad (30. Mai 2011)

die Kurbel ist wirklich super gelungen, TOP.

Wie tief bist Du denn mit der Fräsung gegangen?

Grüße Dirk


----------



## lekanteto (30. Mai 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich noch leichte Narben finden...


Jedes Mal wenn ich von *Narben *lese, muss ich wieder an meine Knie-OP denken.
Ans Fahrrad kommen Naben.


----------



## chris5000 (30. Mai 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> sollte eigentlich dunkel orange werden und dann Tigerstreifen gebrushed bekommen. Aber das passt irgendwie nicht mehr zu der Kurbel. Weiß noch nicht was da kommt.



Lackierung "Haifisch" statt "Tiger" käme angesichts der Kurbel wohl z.B. in Frage.

Ist echt gut geworden und das fertige Rad wird bestimmt genial, wenn Dir schon ein Specilites TA Zephyr nicht gut genug ist  (aber ich nehme an, Du hast das wegen der Zähnezahl getauscht oder wars schon so durch (?))



> Jetzt muss ich noch leichte Narben finden



Beim finden mit google hilft es dann allerdings Nabe ohne "r" zu schreiben. Sonst wirds schwierig


----------



## Y_G (30. Mai 2011)

jaja Asche auf mein Haupt, aber es war schon 23:35 und ich hatte nur 3 Stunden geschlafen. Hab das schon im HalbKoma geschrieben ;-)

Weis gar nicht genau wie tief das ist, müsste ich mal messen war mit einem 16 mm Vollradiusfräser von Walter, muss mal Werbung für mich machen  Vielleicht so 5 mm tief denke ich

@chris: das Blatt ist noch nicht durch, aber ich hatte das andere ja schon liegen da ich ja eigentlich schon das Neue bestellt hatte. Konnte ich halt nicht mehr zurückschicken und jetzt sind halt 34 Zähne drauf  achso wie meinst Du das mit Haifisch? Zähne oder wie?


----------



## chris5000 (30. Mai 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> achso wie meinst Du das mit Haifisch?



Einfach wegen der Kurbelfarbe, die ja eher Haifisch als Tiger ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (30. Mai 2011)

ja die Kurbel hebt sich auch nicht wirklich vom Rahmen ab. Da muss im Winter ganz dringend was passieren  Bin mir nur absolut unschlüssig was man so lackmäßig machen kann ... muss mal mit meinem Kumpel reden der das dann auch airbrushed


----------



## Y_G (1. Juni 2011)

so B-Day ist durch. Das Bike ist super angekommen. Er ist so schnell damit  Ein echter Chaot mit dem Teil. Es macht ihm viel mehr Spaß als mit dem alten Panzer. Noch mal Danke an Chris und alle die gute Tips gegeben haben!


----------



## lekanteto (2. Juni 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> Das Bike ist super angekommen.


Wir wollen Bilder sehen!


----------



## Y_G (2. Juni 2011)

mache ich noch, wobei ihr mit den Kurbeln ja eigentlich alles kennt. Chris hatte das Bike ja schon mal gezeigt. Ich habe nur das Innenlager, die Kette, das Kettenblatt und die Kurbeln geändert. Ach ne die Pedalen auch noch aber die kennt ihr ja auch schon  Aber ich mache noch Fotos, Gestern war keine Zeit mit den ganzen Kindern im Haus ...


----------



## Y_G (2. Juni 2011)

also hier die Fotos:


----------



## Pan Tau (4. Juni 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> also hier die Fotos:



Sieht wirklich klasse aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (6. Juni 2011)

Super geil das Islabikes,Respekt!


----------



## chris5000 (6. Juni 2011)

Gefällt 

...und Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich an Paul.

Und wenn Du dann noch leichte Naben eingespeicht hast, fehlt - abgesehen von solchen Banalitäten wie der Sattelstütze - eigentlich nur noch, eine Custom-Titangabel zum fast ultimativen CNOC 16 

...

ich für meinen Teil, habe jetzt auch am Beinn 20 den Antrieb komplettiert:





 

http://www.bbgbashguard.com/. Erin Badaracco's kleiner Monoschienen-Shop ist sehr zu empfehlen. 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Y_G (6. Juni 2011)

aber wo lasse ich die Gabel bauen


----------



## chris5000 (7. Juni 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> aber wo lasse ich die Gabel bauen



Wiesmann?



			
				wiesmann website schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gabel bietet sehr viele Vorteile: *Die Maße sind praktisch beliebig variierbar *(Länge, Vorbiegung, Reifenfreiheit, Durchmesser, elastizität etc.). Vor allem aber kann das Design auch in *Titan* umgesetzt werden, was die Sache noch einmal interessanter macht.


----------



## Diman (7. Juni 2011)

Y_G schrieb:


> aber wo lasse ich die Gabel bauen



Einfach selber bauen. 






+


----------



## Y_G (7. Juni 2011)

wenn das meine Frau liest kriegt sie ne Kriese - das Bike kostet jetzt schon mehr als ihrs  Naja sie kriegt auch die Tage ein Neues ...


----------



## Y_G (10. Juni 2011)

wollte das noch mal kurz hoch holen. Hätte denn jemand eine gebrauchte Gabel die in das Isla passen würde???


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Juni 2011)

Die eingebaute Gabel hat bei mir mit Gabekonus und Kralle 665Gramm. Mit dem 1" Steuerrohr wirds da schwer werden was gebrauchtes zu finden...


----------



## Y_G (10. Juni 2011)

schade


----------



## zaskar76 (10. Juni 2011)

Möchtest du wegen der Nabe umbauen? Von den Edco Racer Naben wurden letztes Jahr ohne Ende bei ebay für 15-20Euro raus geramscht, vielleicht hat ja im Classicforum noch wer welche gehortet? Ansonsten gibts glaube ich im Faltradbereich von Dahon und so schmalere Vorderradnaben die sich evtl. auf passenden Länge auf/abspacern lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (11. Juni 2011)

ja geht vorallem um die Naben. Würde halt gerne v/h die gleichen Naben haben. Sieht für mich einfach besser aus...

Bisher habe ich noch nichts gefunden was mir gefällt. Ich will halt doch Industrielager, daher fallen die alten DA z.B. raus, auch weil ich die vorne nicht reinbekomme.

Notfalls würde ich aber auch erst hinten wechseln...


----------

